#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which are the movies you are most excited for 2019?

## Bhavya

As the new year begins, we have seen many new trailers for the years movies ahead. You may impress with those trailers and eagerly waiting for the movies to release. Can you guys tell me Which are the movies you are most excited for 2019?

----------


## subasan

> As the new year begins, we have seen many new trailers for the year’s movies ahead. You may impress with those trailers and eagerly waiting for the movies to release. Can you guys tell me Which are the movies you are most excited for 2019?


Pongal is a festive time for all the Tamil people. And this year excitement is at the maximum due to the two big releases. Being a big fan of Superstar Rajni Kanth, I'm so eager to watch Petta directed by Karthik Subbaraj in theaters this Thursday. Equally wish Ajith starer Viswasam to do well as the trailer is extraordinary. 

Equally exciting other two movies are Avengers: Endgame and How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World. 

There are many movies with good actors/directors coming this year. The Irishman by Martin Scorsese, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino. Aladdin by Guy Ritchie, Joker by Todd Phillips, Star Wars: Episode IX by J.J. Abrams.

Some other noted movies

1. Captain Marvel
2. Toy Story 4
3. Rambo 5: Last Blood
4. Pokemon Detective Pikachu
5. Dark Phoenix
6. Shazam!
7. The Lion King
8. Spider-Man: Far From Home
9. The Lego Movie 2: The Second Part
10. Frozen 2
11. The Addams Family

At last, most eager waiting is for The Game of Thrones S8 this year!!

----------


## Bhavya

> Pongal is a festive time for all the Tamil people. And this year excitement is at the maximum due to the two big releases. Being a big fan of Superstar Rajni Kanth, I'm so eager to watch Petta directed by Karthik Subbaraj in theaters this Thursday. Equally wish Ajith starer Viswasam to do well as the trailer is extraordinary. 
> 
> Equally exciting other two movies are Avengers: Endgame and How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World. 
> 
> There are many movies with good actors/directors coming this year. The Irishman by Martin Scorsese, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood by Quentin Tarantino. Aladdin by Guy Ritchie, Joker by Todd Phillips, Star Wars: Episode IX by J.J. Abrams.
> 
> Some other noted movies
> 
> 1. Captain Marvel
> ...


Wow, you have a huge list for 2019, I am also eagerly waiting for Petta and I would like to watch How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World as well.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, you have a huge list for 2019, I am also eagerly waiting for Petta and I would like to watch How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World as well.


I am not a morning person but for the first time in my life, I'm going for a 5am show for Petta. 

P.S. I don't know why I read Pettah as Petta almost every time and re-correct myself :P

----------


## Bhavya

> I am not a morning person but for the first time in my life, I'm going for a 5am show for Petta. 
> 
> P.S. I don't know why I read Pettah as Petta almost every time and re-correct myself :P


Haha, you are obsessed with petta , Thanks to petta it's finally going to make you wake up early :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Haha, you are obsessed with petta , Thanks to petta it's finally going to make you wake up early


I used to get up early during student days with lot of curses. Though it's very common in South India I have never seen a early morning movie before. But very excited for tomorrow morning. Can't wait!!

----------


## Bhavya

> I used to get up early during student days with lot of curses. Though it's very common in South India I have never seen a early morning movie before. But very excited for tomorrow morning. Can't wait!!


I am waiting to hear your review about the movie. :Cool:

----------


## subasan

> I am waiting to hear your review about the movie.


This is the Best Rajni movie I ever saw as a fan in the theater. You feel so complete in the first half of the movie itself. This is easily one of the lengthiest intro shots you can ever see. All the shots of him are like an another intro shot which makes you love him more. There are so many actors in the movie but while coming out you can feel only Rajnism and The Rajnikanth himself. We cannot deny the fact that we all had/has a small fan boy/girl moment of him while growing up. This movie will bring that fan moment back. I have to admit that the second half is lengthy but the climax will make you forget everything and you'll dance your feet off. Special mention to director Karthik Subbaraj, music director Anirudh & cinematographer Tirru. This movie is inspired from, dedicated to and performed by RAJNI sir. #maranamass #gotRAJNIfied

----------


## Bhavya

> This is the Best Rajni movie I ever saw as a fan in the theater. You feel so complete in the first half of the movie itself. This is easily one of the lengthiest intro shots you can ever see. All the shots of him are like an another intro shot which makes you love him more. There are so many actors in the movie but while coming out you can feel only Rajnism and The Rajnikanth himself. We cannot deny the fact that we all had/has a small fan boy/girl moment of him while growing up. This movie will bring that fan moment back. I have to admit that the second half is lengthy but the climax will make you forget everything and you'll dance your feet off. Special mention to director Karthik Subbaraj, music director Anirudh & cinematographer Tirru. This movie is inspired from, dedicated to and performed by RAJNI sir. #maranamass #gotRAJNIfied


Wow, I can see that you had a great movie experience today, So your sacrifice of morning sleep didn't waste, I will try to watch Petta in theatre.
PS:I like your choice of words, through your words I could sense the wonderful experience you felt while watching the movie.

----------


## subasan

> Wow, I can see that you had a great movie experience today, So your sacrifice of morning sleep didn't waste, I will try to watch Petta in theatre.
> PS:I like your choice of words, through your words I could sense the wonderful experience you felt while watching the movie.


It took the whole day for me to come out of the movie. I had no words to express the joy I felt. Better to be experienced than expressed. 
P.S. thanks for those kind words.

----------


## Bhavya

> It took the whole day for me to come out of the movie. I had no words to express the joy I felt. Better to be experienced than expressed. 
> P.S. thanks for those kind words.


This weekend I am planning to watch Petta. Hope It happens without any obstacle.

----------


## subasan

> This weekend I am planning to watch Petta. Hope It happens without any obstacle.


Did you get to watch the movie? 
P.S. I went with my parents yesterday  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

> Did you get to watch the movie? 
> P.S. I went with my parents yesterday


No, my family took me to watch Viswasam Instead of petta :Frown: , Viswasam also a good movie I love the cinematography, the village scenes are amazing. I felt the village life through it

----------


## subasan

> No, my family took me to watch Viswasam Instead of petta, Viswasam also a good movie I love the cinematography, the village scenes are amazing. I felt the village life through it


Viswasam was also good. I liked the content in the movie more than the movie itself.

----------


## Bhavya

> Viswasam was also good. I liked the content in the movie more than the movie itself.


yeah, movie content was nice, I must say it's a good entertaining movie.

----------

